# Bought used tank, found a chip



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

Jumped the gun on buying a used tank, I already planned to reseal it because it's old but just noticed there's a chip on an inside corner (the glass is still there but I can feel the edges of it with my nail). Is it safe to patch it with silicone, or is this no more than a terrarium now?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I wouldn't trust it. Any chip or crack can grow when pressure is applied. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Hard to tell from the picture what/where the chip actually is. I certainly wouldn't scrap a tank for a small flaw. If you are really concerned, you could silicone a glass patch over the area.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

tankbusterlover said:


> Is it safe to patch it with silicone, or is this no more than a terrarium now?


The real question is does any answer you get from here actually matter? If you're like me you're going to worry about this even with assurances


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Could you take any better pics? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

Got a pic from inside (looks huge but it's about 3/4" high). Also notice a tiny hole on the outside once the flash was on it.

It's a 50 gallon breeder with 5mm glass if that helps. I think it being in contact with the silicone probably isn't good, but maybe the metal brace might keep it intact.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

It easy to fix, silicone a piece of glass into the corner and it will be fine, I have a strip of glass if you need. If you have any questions call me 4264609922 I also have repair videos on YouTube you can watch


----------

